# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Anau Medeniyeti ve devamı olarak Sümerler: Tengri/Dingir Sema Oğulları

## anau

Anau Medeniyeti ve devamı olarak Sümerler: Tengri/Dingir ğSemağ Oğulları 

Prof. Dr. Muratgeldi Söyegov






Amerikan jeologu Prof. Raphael Pumpelly (08.09.1837 ğ 08.10.1923), yakından tanışmak amacıyla Washington Karegi üniversitesiğnin mali yardımını kullanarak Türkmenistanğa ilk defa 1903 yılında geldi. 1904 yılında Aşkabat yakınlarında yerleşen Anauğda (Anev) ve Marığda (Merv) yapmış olduğu kazılarının sonuçlarından oluşan ve 1908ğde Washingtonğda yayımlanan ğExploration in Türkestan Expedition of 1904ğ (Türkistanğdaki Araştırmalar 1904 Yılı Heyeti) adlı kitabı ve bazı diğer eserleriyle bilim dünyasında çok zeki bir arkeolog ve tarihçi olarak da kendisini tanıtmayı başardı. Prof. Pumpellyğnin Anauğda elde ettiği buğday taneleri ve koyun kemikleri gibi buluntular, kıymetli numuneler halinde günümüze kadar Philadelphiyağdaki Tabiat Müzesiğnde korunmaktadırlar. Philadelphiya müzesindeki numuneler, Türkmenistanğın Ahal vilayetinde son yıllarda kurulan Ak Buğday Müzesiğnde tekrar sergilenmektedirler.
Prof. Pumpelly, 1904 yılında Anau tepelerinde yaptığı kazılar sonucunda 5 ayrı medeniyet tespit etti ve toprak tabakalarına dayanarak bu medeniyetlerin:
Anau I (M.ü. 9000 ğ 6000),
Anau II (M.ü. 6000 ğ 5200),
Anau III (M.ü. 5200 ğ 2200),
Anau IV (M.ü. 2200 ğ M.S. 150),
Anau V (M.S. 370 - 1850) senelerinde yaşamış oldukları neticesine vardı. 
Prof. Pumpelly; 1904 yılında Türkmenistanğın başkenti Aşkabat yakınlarındaki Anau harabelerinde, buradaki insanların tahıl üretmiş olduklarının işaretlerini buldu. O eski zamanlarda muhtemelen Hazar-Aral tatlısu gölünün güneydoğu sahilleri bugünkü Aşkabatğa kadar uzanmaktaydı. 
Kendisinin elde ettiği bazı sonuçlar üzerinde durmaya değer ehemmiyettedir. Anau medeniyetinin başlıca bulunduğu yerler, dağ çaylarının düzlüğe çıktığı yerlerdeki yamaçlardır. Avcılık hayatından yavaş yavaş tarım ve çobanlık hayatına geçen kabilelerdeki en eski sulama şekilleri her halde bu gibi tabii şartlar içinde meydana gelmiştir. Anauğda önce tarım başlamış olup, hayvanların evcilleştirilmesi daha sonra ortaya çıkmıştır. Anau IIğde, Anau Iğdeki büyükbaş hayvanlardan ziyade, koyun ve keçi beslendiği ortaya çıktığı görülmektedir.
Prof. Raphael Pumpelly, Anauğda topladığı arkeoloji malzeme ve materyallerinde insanoğlunun ilk tarımsal faaliyetleriyle ilgili olarak ğOasis (Vaha Tatlıgöl) Teorisiğ adlı bir teoriyi ortaya attı ve taş devri insanlarının son Buzul çağının sonlarında meydana gelen kurak bir iklim bölgesinde yaşamlarını sürdürebilmek için, vahşi hayvanlar ve bitkilerle birlikte, büyük tatlısu gölleri etrafında toplanmış olduklarını öne sürdü. Bir araya gelerek toplanmış olan bu insanlar buralarda büyükce köyler kurmuşlardır. Topluluğun besin ihtiyacını daha kolay karşılayabilmek için çok önemli bir kültürel evrim gerçekleştirerek bazı bitkiler ve hayvanlar evcilleştirilmişlerdir. Buğday ve arpa evcilleştirilmiş ilk tahıl ürünleri; koyun ve keçi ise evcilleştirilmiş ilk hayvan türleri olmalıdırlar. Tahıl çiftçiliği ve hayvancılık ilk defa Orta Asyağda (Türkmenistanğda) gerçekleştirilmiş ve daha sonra Karadeniz sahillerinden Avrupağya geçmiştir. 
İlk defa Prof. Pumpelly tarafından ortaya atılan ğOasis Teorisiğ daha sonra bazı bilim adamları (mesela İngiliz arkeologu Gordon Childe) tarafından geliştirildi. Onlara göre tarımdaki bu gelişmeler, insanoğlunun parazitlikten kurtulup tabiatla ortaklık kurarak üretken hale gelişinin ilk evrimidir. Bu üreticilik uzun zaman boyunca devam ederek tarihte ilk primitif sanat ve edebiyat eserlerini ve sonuçta bugünkü Türkmenlerin çok eski atalarında, ilk sözle folklorda sonra boyala kayada resimleri çekilen, kendine ve Tanrıya (Tanrılara) dini inancını doğurmuştur.
Amerikan bilim adamı Prof. Raphael Pumpelly, aydınlattığı Anau (Anev) medeniyetiyle, Türkmenlerin Eski üagğdan da daha önceki dönemlere ait kültürel geçmişini tespit ederek, günümüz tüm tarih kitaplarında ve bilimsel ansiklopedilerinde yer almasını sağladı. 
Ama ne yazık ki aynı tarih kitaplarda yer alan Sümerler konusunun Anau medeniyetiyle ilgisinden bu ana kadar söz edilmez. Aslında o eski zamanlarda muhtemelen Hazar-Aral gölü sahilleri bugünkü durumundan daha da geniş idi ve Türkmenlerin Anau medeniyetini meydana getiren eski atalarının bir kısmı çok sayıdaki gemileriyle Hazar-Aral gölünde yüzerek Türkmenistanğdan Mezopotamyağya gelmiş ve Sümerlerin de ataları olmuştular. üünkü aynı ilahilere tapan Sümerlerin ve Eski Türkmenlerin (Oğuzların, Hunların) kendilerini Tengri/Dingir ğSemağ oğulları hesaplamaları boş yere değildi. Toplumu (daha sonra devleti) yönetmenin iki kanatlı sistemi her ikisi için de aynı idi. 
Sümerliler eklemeli bir dil kullanıyordu. Sümerce tarihte bilinen ilk yazılı dildir. Cüney Mezopotamyağ da M.ü. 4000 yılında konuşulan ve M.ü. 2000'li yılların başlarında yerini konuşma dili olarak Akatçağya bırakan Sümer dili Türkmen dilinde (genellikle Altay ailesine ait dillerde) olduğu gibi kelimeler kök halinde, onlara ekler yapılarak yeni kelimeler oluşturuluyor. Sümer dilinde Türkmen dilinde olduğu gibi fiil bakımında çok zengin. Ses uyumu var. Erkek, dişi ayrımı yok. Türkmencede olduğu gibi kısa anlatımla geniş anlam veriliyor.
Türkiyeli bilgin Prof. Dr. Osman Nedim Tuna, 165 Sümer kelimesini, hem anlam hem de fonetik bakımından uyan Türkçe kelimelerle eşleştirmiş olursa Almanyalı Türkmen Begmurat Gerey, Sümer kültürünü arkeolojik buluntular, mimarlık, efsaneler, yer adları ve dil yoluyla Türkmen kültürü ile karşılaştırmış, anlam ve fonetik bakımından Türkmence ğ Sümerce 295 kelimeyi eşleştirmiştir.
Bunu da bilmemiz gerekiyor ki bugün Sümerliler denilen medeniyete Almanlardan İngilizlere, Farslardan Araplara kadar bir çok millet sahiplenmekte ve atalarının Sümerliler olduğunu ileri sürmektedirler. Bunun nedeni şüphesiz medeniyetin, tarihin, hukukun, bilimin, edebiyatın, tarım ve ekonominin Sümerlerle başlamasıdır. 
Tarihsel gerçek ise sonuç olarak böyledir: İnsanlık Tarihinin insanlığın inanç edinmesiyle geçmişi M.ü 13000 yıllarda sona eren buz çağı ve Altay inançları ile başlar. Daha sonra M.ü 9000 yıllarında Altay dağlarından inen Eski Türkmenler (Altaylılar) güneye daha sıcak coğrafyaya yerleşmişlerdir. Türkmenistanğın şimdiki başkenti Aşkabatğın yakınlarında Anau kentini kurmuşlardır. İlk olarak insanlığın hayvanları evcilleştirdiği ve tarım yaptığı yer burasıdır. M.ü 4500 yıllarda Anau kentini bırakıp Mezopotayağnın verimli topraklarına göçmüştür. 
Dile ait konumuzu toparlayacak olursak: Sümer belgelerinin ilk okunuşundan itibaren Sümercenin Ural-Altay dillerine benzediği söylenmiş. Daha sonra ayni anlam ve fonetikte olan Sümerce ve Türkçe kelimeler karşılaştırılmış. Bu yeterli görülmeyerek konulara göre karşılaştırma istenmiş. Son çalışmalarda bu da yapıldı ve Türkmen dili ile Sümerce arasında büyük bir yakınlık ortaya çıktı, hatta bazı kelimelerin zamanımıza kadar ulaştığı görüldü. Bilim adamları da Türkmen dilinin çok sağlam, kolay kaybolmayan bir dil olduğunu kabul ediyorlar. Bunlara göre Sümer dilini üok Eski Türkmen dili veya o dilin bir dalı olarak vasıflandırabiliriz. 

Kaynaklar:

1- Raphael Pumpelly, Exploration in Turkestan Expedition of 1904. Washington, 1908 (Türkmence üevirisi Aşkabat 2005). 
2- Muratgeldi Söyegov, Bilge Kagan Moniment // Miras (Heritage), Vol. 2. Ashgabat, 2007. Pg. 96-121.
3- Muratgeldi Söyegov, üin Yıllıklarına Göre Birkaç Hunca Sözcük ve Kısa Açıklaması // Tarih Türk Dünyası Kültür Dergisi. Sayı: 256 Nisan. İstanbul, 2008. Sayfa: 52-54.
4- Muratgeldi Söyegov, Türkmencenin Mantıki Temelleri // Tarih Türk Dünyası Kültür Dergisi. Sayı: 260 Ağustos. İstanbul, 2008. Sayfa: 58-60.
5- Muratgeldi Söyegov, Chagry beg and Togrul beg: Continuation of the Ancient Oghuz Traditions // Literature and Culture of the Seljuk Epoch. Abstracts of Reports of the International Scientific Conference. Ashgabat, 2009. Pg. 187-188. 
6- Muratgeldi Söyegov, Buğday Benizlilik ve Koyun Gözlülük veya Türkmen Etnolojisinin Bazı üzellikleri: Konuya Folklorik ve Tarihsel Yönlerden Bir Bakış // Türk Dünyası Belleteni ğ Herald of Turcic World. No 1 (2). Mahaçkale, 2010. Sayfa: 7-11. 
7- Muazzez İlmiye üığ, Sümer Dili ile Türk Dili Karşılaştırmaları 

8- Sümerler Türk mü? Sümer Dili Türkçe mi? //

----------

